# Laundry



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Where do you put it?

That little laundry basket in the bathroom looks like it will hold 2 pr of my dungarees.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We use a folding mesh basket and just sit it the tub.
Then when the tub is needed,we sit it right outside the door until done.
Don


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Same here. This is the 3rd camper that we kept a mesh bag in the shower. Keeps the kids wet towels off the floor.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

We have a tall, flexible, stand up hamper that fits perfectly into the side storage/closet area in the bunkhouse. With 4 of us, 1 of which is almost a teenager (girl) who changes at least 3 times a day, it's essential to have ALOT of area for dirty clothes.


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Under our queen bed.


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

That's the million dollar question! We haven't gone anywhere for more than two days and I was beginning to think the laundry was on growth hormones. We started by putting it in a bag we kept in the tub and have moved the bag to the back of the truck. The under sink storage is a joke. Took that bag out and put a garbage can there instead. We are planning a 10-day trip this summer and laundry storage is still on my list to solve.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys change clothes while camping?









We also use the shower for holding our dirty clothes. Then on the 2nd or 3rd day I transfer them over the the Suburban. We have 3 of those pop-up mess type hampers and that seem to work very well for us. Then we carry them directly to the laundry room, and when they get washed they go right back in the same hamper.

Simple...


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

rennerbee said:


> We have a tall, flexible, stand up hamper that fits perfectly into the side storage/closet area in the bunkhouse. With 4 of us, 1 of which is almost a teenager (girl) who changes at least 3 times a day, it's essential to have ALOT of area for dirty clothes.
> [snapback]35288[/snapback]​


Yep, just like this:


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

I think I read somewhere, here I think, someone cut a hole in a closet floor and placed a laundry basket in the underbody storage area (laundry shoot). I'm going to look at doing something like that, especially given the fact the way KH, my wife, goes through clothes.

She got a little peeved at me because I wore the same clothes for three days straight on a Harley nine-day ride.







. But at least I still had clean clothes on day #4







. She was washing clothes that night while I was having a few cold drinks







!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This is were my latest mod comes in. The door in the bathroom that tips out no longer does







I simple re-hinged the door and moved the latch. It is amazing I much more room you have for laundry.







I simply use a laundry bag and it all dissappears









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Putting the basket in the shower is what I did with my last trailer. On this one I am seriously considering moving the drawer from under dinette and putting it under the television location and moving that door to the dinette. This way I can just open door and toss in. To get clothes out, remove cushion and board.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

If we were really industrious mods, we'd take off the cab door in the bathroom, make the hole bigger and add a bigger door that hinges on the toilet side. *my thoughts. The space under the cabinet is really a little bigger than it appears, it's just the DOOR is small. Now, that being said, we use the mesh bag as is and get quite a few clothes really under that cab. Only struggle is pulling it out of the small hole when full. 
Reckon where we could camp at a "naturalist" campe. Au naturale.








That would solve the clothing problem, but those fireside chats would take on a new meaning.







"Don't burn your marshmellows".


----------



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

We take clothes to the back of the truck, which has a cover on it, let them dry well, then put them in a plastic box(s) with lids. Sometimes this box(s) is under the camper, and sometimes in the truck. When we have a lot of folks staying in the camper with us, everyone has their own box with clean clothes and one for dirty, which are all kept outside. More room inside!! Yes, sometimes we do look like we are having a sale on plastic boxes, but we try to be neat about it.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Bubba-j said:


> She got a little peeved at me because I wore the same clothes for three days straight on a Harley nine-day ride.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When my wife was doing laundry on our trip she came back to the TT and asked me where I had put my dirty clothes? She could only find my boxers. I told her that I was trying to help her work load by not cluttering up the laundry basket. 
My wife's response?

Men!!!

If I ever get my pictures loaded, you may notice a wardrobe trend.....

Only trying to help

Jared


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

We fill the bag under the bathroom sink (we think we get quite a bit in there) and when it gets full I empty it into plastic garbage bags. I compress the plastic bags and put them under a dinette seat. You just have to remember to get them out before the slide goes in!









I remember what it was like when the kids were little and we would go camping for a week in the tent trailer. I think they would go through several sets of clothes a day. If we didn't have a coin laundry nearby we were in big trouble.









I'm sure glad those days are over.

Walter


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On my 28 RSDS I switched the door under the television stand with the drawer under the dinette in the slide. It took me 1/2 hr. Now I have a drawer under the television and a door under the dinette seat which I now use for laundry. Open door and throw under. When I arrive home, we just open top of seat to remove laundry.

John


----------



## Jeff&Dort (Jun 18, 2005)

hyewalt34 said:


> We fill the bag under the bathroom sink (we think we get quite a bit in there) and when it gets full I empty it into plastic garbage bags. I compress the plastic bags and put them under a dinette seat. You just have to remember to get them out before the slide goes in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello everybody, A friend told us about this site after we told him about our 05 23rs and how much we enjoy it. On the laundry issue, since its usally just my wife and I we have simply removed the mattress from the upper bunk in front above the queen bed. Our suitcases and laundry basket fit fine and while traveling we just set them on the bed.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Jeff&Dort said:


> hyewalt34 said:
> 
> 
> > We fill the bag under the bathroom sink (we think we get quite a bit in there) and when it gets full I empty it into plastic garbage bags. I compress the plastic bags and put them under a dinette seat. You just have to remember to get them out before the slide goes in!
> ...


Welcome to the site guys. Post often.


----------

